# Growth in Civil Engineering Jobs



## electriccom (Apr 26, 2011)

The Bureau of Labor Statistics expects that jobs in civil engineering to grow much faster than other occupations based on population growth and the need for infrastructure improvements and expansions in the US. The field is expected to grow by 24% between 2008 and 2018.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2011)

bring it on!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 26, 2011)

that must assume the country is going to actually spend the money to make improvements and not just bandaid fix it


----------



## Ambrug20 (May 13, 2011)

electriccom said:


> The Bureau of Labor Statistics expects that jobs in civil engineering to grow much faster than other occupations based on population growth and the need for infrastructure improvements and expansions in the US. The field is expected to grow by 24% between 2008 and 2018.


that is sound good. I was working at the government office as civil engineer and my position was cut off 3 weeks ago. The only available opening in my city are for PE (I am still working on it). Yesterday I had an interview with very popular engineering company, but the salary they could pay for not licensed engineer $45,000-55,000. And for license engineer starts $60,000. Is that common?! Or its just because they know that I am out of work? :shakehead:


----------



## Exception Collection (May 16, 2011)

Tanya said:


> electriccom said:
> 
> 
> > The Bureau of Labor Statistics expects that jobs in civil engineering to grow much faster than other occupations based on population growth and the need for infrastructure improvements and expansions in the US. The field is expected to grow by 24% between 2008 and 2018.
> ...


Where you are in the country makes a huge difference. I'm down at 46k after 10 years at the same company (2 years with PE), and I don't think I'm too out of line with the surrounding area. Last time I got an interview I requested 50k, and was told it was too much.

Of course, while my license is Civil I'm actually doing structures as my primary focus.


----------



## envirotex (May 17, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> that must assume the country is going to actually spend the money to make improvements and not just bandaid fix it


Agreed. Just because there is a need doesn't mean there will be $$$ for jobs. A lot of our infrastructure is currently in decline and there isn't much going on to fix it. See the Washington Post article below...(Sorry, woke up with my "glass is half empty hat" on today).

$2T needed for infrastructure...


----------



## Eddierizzle (Jun 1, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> > electriccom said:
> ...


How is 50k/year too much with a PE? Most starting PEs in Texas are at least making 65k to 70k/year in Civil.


----------

